# كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مرحباً بكم جميعاً وخاصة المتزوجين والمتزوجات . .

والأعزب والعزباء : : للإطلاع والإستفاده . . 


الإعتذار


بأسلوب رقيق ومحبب يمحو من نفسه كل الآثار السلبية لهذا الخلاف.



التحفظ


لأن الإنفعال يجعل الطرف الآخر يفكر في كيفية الدفاع عن نفسه ورأيه حتى ولو كان مخطئا .



امتصاص الغضب


وذلك بوسيلة ايجابية من خلال الحوار المنطقي.



حصر الخلاف 



لأن تدخل الأهل قد يزيد من شقة الخلاف وأن تكون الخلافات والمناقشات بعيدا عن مرأى ومسمع الأطفال.



عدم التمسك بالرأي



تنازل أحد الزوجين يدفع بالخلافات إلى الحل السليم وحتى لايتسبب التنعت في إيجاد فجوة قد تهدد بالإنهيار.



كن حكيما 


الحكمة من الأمور المهمة في مواجهة الخلافات وحسمها.



لاتكن مراوغا 



إن استخدام الذكاء عند الزوج أو الزوجة في المراوغة من الأمورالتي لاتعالج الخلافات الزوجية.



كن وديعا 


الوداعة تعني محاولة تبسيط المشاكل والخلافات ممايؤدي إلى جذب الطرف الآخر إلى جانب آرائك ومقترحاتك للحلول ممايساعد على إنهاء هذه الخلافات. 



لاتنسحب وتتهرب


حيث أن الإنسحاب يعني تمادي الطرف الآخر في السلوك الذي يقود للخلافات ومن ثم استمرارية الخلافات الزوجية.



لاتكن مهاجما


لأن الطرف الآخر سوف ينبري للدفاع عن نفسه ومن الأساليب التي يفضل أن تبدأ مواجهتك


بكلمة( أنا) وليس( أنت)لأن كلمة( أنا)تجعله يصغي ليسمع ماذا تود أن تقول وهنا يكون 


المدخل الصحيح.



اختيار الوقت المناسب



من أهم العوامل التي تؤدي إلى إنهاء الخلافات الزوجية بشكل مناسب .


الصراحة والوضوح


كثيرا مماتتطلب الخلافات الزوجية الصراحة والوضوح لحسمها في منابعها.



وهذه اثنتي عشرة وسيلة لإنهاء الخلافات الزوجية حتى لاتتطور لتتحول إلى


كابوس يهدد الحياة الزوجية بالإنهيار 
__________________​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*

رووووووووووووووووووووعة روعة روعة روعة الموضوع يا كاندى

تسلميلنا حبيبتى​


----------



## أرزنا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*

*سلام المسيح:*

وهذه اثنتي عشرة وسيلة لإنهاء الخلافات الزوجية حتى لاتتطور لتتحول إلى


كابوس يهدد الحياة الزوجية بالإنهيار 



الوصايا الاثني عشر لكاندي 
 شكرا لك


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووعة روعة روعة روعة الموضوع يا كاندى
> 
> تسلميلنا حبيبتى​



ميرسى يا فراشه يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*



أرزنا قال:


> *سلام المسيح:*
> 
> وهذه اثنتي عشرة وسيلة لإنهاء الخلافات الزوجية حتى لاتتطور لتتحول إلى
> 
> ...





ميرسى لزوقك ولمشاركتك​


----------



## وليم تل (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*

موضوع اكثر من رائع
كاندى
مودتى


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> كاندى
> مودتى



ميرسى اوى للمشاركه​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*



موضوع رائع جدا يا كاندي

ومتفق تماما مع رأيك

والنصيحه التي اقولها دائما هي حل الخلافات الزوجيه بكافة الطرق الوديه قبل اللجوء للمحاكم.

لأن الخلافات الزوجيه اذا وصلت الى باب المحكمه.. من المستحيل اصلاحها حتى لو تم اخذ كافة الضمانات القانونيه بين الزوجين..لانهما في النهايه سيغلق عليهما باب واحد.

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا يا كاندي
> 
> ومتفق تماما مع رأيك
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا على رأيك فى الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## علي مزيكا (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*

موضوع رائع والنصايح اروع ميرسي


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*



علي مزيكا قال:


> موضوع رائع والنصايح اروع ميرسي



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## samer12 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*

  شكراً على الموضوع الجميل كاندي 
ربنا يوفقك 
حلوة هي حل الخلافات الزوجية :spor22: 
وخصوصاً كن وديعاً
 لأنه النتيجة ليست لصالح الرجل :vava:​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*

شكراااااااااااااا عل نصايح كاندي حبي

مفيدة حتى لو مش مع الزوج و الزوجة .. حتى لو كان اب او ام 

مشكورة عيني


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*



samer12 قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع الجميل كاندي
> ربنا يوفقك
> حلوة هي حل الخلافات الزوجية :spor22:
> وخصوصاً كن وديعاً
> لأنه النتيجة ليست لصالح الرجل :vava:​




شكرااااا على ردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع كله​


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا عل نصايح كاندي حبي
> 
> مفيدة حتى لو مش مع الزوج و الزوجة .. حتى لو كان اب او ام
> 
> مشكورة عيني



ميرسى يا قمر

على كلامك الجميل​


----------

